# The Nikon D7500



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 9, 2017)

Nikon D7500 is out there.

http://www.nikonusa.com/en/nikon-products/product/dslr-cameras/d7500.html


----------



## benique (Jul 9, 2017)

True


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2017)

Canon is *******.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2017)

It has 4K. 

Canon is *really* *******.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2017)

Oh, wait...only one card slot. Canon might not be *******.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 9, 2017)

benique said:


> True



He has an undeniable point. It _is_ out there.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 9, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> benique said:
> 
> 
> > True
> ...



Truth?


----------



## Khalai (Jul 9, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> It has 4K.
> 
> Canon is *really* *******.



[email protected] FPS.

*waiting for 4K folk to bash that as only 60 FPS is a true glorious 4K master race...*


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2017)

Khalai said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It has 4K.
> ...



Wait, what? Are you suggesting that not all 4K is created equal?!?!? 

Mind. Blown.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 10, 2017)

Khalai said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > It has 4K.
> ...



If only somebody made a DSLR that takes fantastic photos and does DCI 4k at 60fps.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 10, 2017)

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikon-d7500-review-speed-and-capability


> Misconceptions: D7500 vs D7200



DPReview has now hired Cirque du Soleil for their latest showing of mental gymnastics.


----------



## littleB (Jul 10, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Oh, wait...only one card slot. Canon might not be *******.


Canon is really a Schrödinger's cat.
It is both in state of ******* and not ******* simultaneously. The _perceived state_ depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Mikehit (Jul 10, 2017)

littleB said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, wait...only one card slot. Canon might not be *******.
> ...



Simple - you buy the camera....*but don't open the box*.

Cue loads of youtube videos of new boxes sitting there with the seal unbroken.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 10, 2017)

littleB said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, wait...only one card slot. Canon might not be *******.
> ...



Schrödinger's doom. All insecure ABC users perceive Canon as *******, while many happy Canon users seems to lack such perception.

Or maybe it's Heisenberg's principle of doom - Canon is *******, but can't tell exactly why and if the can tell, then Canon is suddenly not ******* at all


----------

